# Want to OC



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello, I am going to be building a new rig soon. A budget gaming and ive decided on the i5 2500k for slightly overclocking. Nothing crazy but want to bump it up a little. I was wondering if the i5 2500k will be supported by the new LGA 2011 boards? I know Intel is doing away with the older sockets and certian CPU's so i was wondering if I should get a 2011 socket to stay open for Ivy Bridge?
Thank you in dvance!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

most of the high end motherboard manufacturers like asus a gigabyte have lga2011 boards out which are backwards compatible with sandybridge which supportr pcie 2 graphics cards and also the up and coming pcie 3 graphics cards.

the low end versions of the ivy bridge will be out soon and the high end versions end of next year I believe.

By the time the high end ivy bridge cpus come out there will be something else coming along that will eclipse it. Hardware is moving pretty fast at the moment.

The sandybridge CPUs work very well and they overclock like a dream but for the Overclock to work well you must invest in a quality power supply and a decent cooler.

If I were you I would just go for sandybridge and a good lga 1155 board from asus or gigabyte


----------

